# Budget Urban / FRHT build advice...



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Generic title...sorry...

I picked up a 2wk old RockyMountain Flow DJ frame for $130
m800 Saint crankset for $48
Tioga 286 Cube stem and DH bars $12
KORE post (free with frame)
Selle saddle $5


I'm doing good on a budget so far, but I want to build a decent Urban / Urban FRHT with this thing. Planning on singlespeed.

Fork - I'm torn...PIKE / Argyle / Domain slammed to 115mm / RST Space Jump / DJ1
Wheelset - What U think about: Halo SAS rear / Combat fr?
Pedals - DMR v8
Brakes - really don't care...I'll watch eBay for Elixir / Juicy / BB7 / BB5 / Hayes Nines / Stroker
Headset - PIG sound good?
Prolly go with 1/8" SS chain and rings.
Tires - K-Rad's...whadda'ya'think...2.5, or 2.3?

I'm 200lbs and 30+ y.o. / I'm not gonna "go big" like these little 14yo gnarboots action sports junkies, but I want it to be burly enough that I can teach myself to "3" w/o worrying about my ride falling apart when I bail.
Thx.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Fork - Argyle 318, I have these and couldn't be happier. It's a full coil which makes it burly! Also it has enough adjustability if you are running only DJ / Street / Park. RST SUCKS don't do it. Marzocchi really messed up my DJ2 which is nearly the same as the DJ1. My preload seals blew twice within only 2 months.

Brakes - I have BB7s and love them.

Headset - soooo many options. I have CrankBros Opium.

Tires - I went with 2.5 in the front and 2.3 in the rear.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Fork - Argyle 318, I have these and couldn't be happier. It's a full coil which makes it burly! Also it has enough adjustability if you are running only DJ / Street / Park. RST SUCKS don't do it. Marzocchi really messed up my DJ2 which is nearly the same as the DJ1. My preload seals blew twice within only 2 months.
> 
> Brakes - I have BB7s and love them.
> 
> ...


No opinion on Manitou Gold Label?

Regarding the headset...it's a budget build and I'm trying to go as cheap as possible but still have a nice ride...the PIG is only like $23 and is bomber tough...the Opium is 70 bones, man. There's also the Woodman...it's cheap and has angular contact bearings instead of ball bearings.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a PIG on my DJ/Urban rig and I haven't had any trouble with it, and I've been riding for almost a yr now. Put it in myself too! I haven't rode any of those forks, so sorry about that. As far as brakes go, I have BB7s and Hayes 9, I wouldn't get the Hayes 9, I haven't fallen in love with mine, Juicys are the shiz though and so are the BB7s, the BB7s were kinda hard to setup but once I gotten how I wanted I couldn't be happier, they are an awesome choice if all you are going to be riding is pavement and some jumps. And, last but not least, a buddy of mine rides the Halos and he likes a lot, cant remember which one though... I was gona buy them but found another good deal.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

hardrocker77 said:


> Juicys are the shiz though and so are the BB7s, the BB7s were kinda hard to setup but once I gotten how I wanted I couldn't be happier, they are an awesome choice if all you are going to be riding is pavement and some jumps. And, last but not least, a buddy of mine rides the Halos and he likes a lot, cant remember which one though... I was gona buy them but found another good deal.


I had Juicy 5's, Codes, and I'm running Elixir's on the Komodo. I've been impressed with Avid brakes. Sometimes noisy, but perform very well.

What did you get instead of the Halo's?


----------



## CripKnievel (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd go cane creek S3 for the headset.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

CripKnievel said:


> I'd go cane creek S3 for the headset.


I think the S3 is a good headset, but why would you think it to be better than the FSA Pig for "this application"?

I agree that the sealed bearings are better, but I the Pig is only $20 vs. $35 for the S3...and the Pig should be "tougher" for impact type stress...unless there's something I don't know.

Not disagreeing with you...more so trying to get the best bang for my buck.

Option - 2: I have a Cane Creek Tank Hit headset on my Rigid SS. Maybe I should get the S3, swap out the Tank Hit, and put the Tank Hit on the Flow.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheelset-Azonic Outlaws
Best bang for the buck. As strong as the Halos but a lot less $$$. They are also no heavier than the Halos.

Brakes-definitely BB7s for ease and simplicity of install, and low cost. VERY potent as well. I have a set on the front of my BR with a 203mm rotor and it will endo with ease.
hardrocker, what issues did you have with the BB7 install that made it a PITA? It took me about all of 20 minutes, from start, to having the pads completely dialed in and trail ready.

That said, the Halos are a high quality wheel as well. I have nothing but good things to say abou them...and nothing bad to say about the hydraulic brakes you mention.
I've made these suggestions based on one with a small budget.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm...how much is the "step-down" axle for the Outlaws? That would factor into the price. Reason I ask, is b/c I saw the Halo 48 spoke rear for $85 and the 36 front for $135'ish.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

15 bucks for the axle.

http://www.google.com/search?q=azon...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Cough up the extra coin and get the Pig DH Pro. Pass on Crank Bros headsets. They're light and low... but unforunately not that durable.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I agree on the Crank Bros headsets. I've got an Opium C. I should have gotten the Stainless version, b/c that sucker gets surface rust just sitting in a humid porch. I had to sand it, prep it, and seal it so it wouldn't corrode.

scrublover broke the upper cup on his green one. (FR version?)

Pig DH Pro vs. Tank Hit.

(assuming I already have the Hit on my bike and willing to put a cheaper XC headset on my rigid SS)

If the Pig Pro is better, I'll just go that way.


----------



## CripKnievel (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a brand new S3 right here if you want it. Bought i for a build and sold the frame all together. Paypal and address and its yours. hows 25 bucks sound?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Hmmm...how much is the "step-down" axle for the Outlaws? That would factor into the price. Reason I ask, is b/c I saw the Halo 48 spoke rear for $85 and the 36 front for $135'ish.


You must've found a deal somewhere. When I priced them, they were each over $150 a piece.
Those are good prices. I know the 48 spoke is uber strong, but I also think it may be overkill. The 36 spoke is plenty strong, and will weigh less than the 48 spoke.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I did...and it's over. It was a SS version that was 80'sum for the rear and 130 front. Google isn't turning it up again for me.


CRAP!!:madman: 

So...back to the Outlaws, eh? 

My frame is Rootbeer...I'm kinda torn on colors with the Outlaws. Red, Gold, white. Everybody and their mom has white now. Kinda leaning toward bling gold. But I could throw on my Transition Temple lite red stem instead of the Tioga Cube and go with the red theme.

Looks are pretty unimportant for the build...but as long as I've got choices...may as well enjoy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Yeah, I guess I did...and it's over. It was a SS version that was 80'sum for the rear and 130 front. Google isn't turning it up again for me.
> 
> CRAP!!:madman:
> 
> ...


My BR has white Outlaws. :skep:



> Looks are pretty unimportant for the build...but as long as I've got choices...may as well enjoy it.:thumbsup:


Wait, speaking of Transition go to their website and check out there Revolution wheels. They are just a tad more expensive than the Outlaws, but otherwise fairly comparable, and they seem to have more color choices/combos than the Outlaws.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

CripKnievel said:


> I have a brand new S3 right here if you want it. Bought i for a build and sold the frame all together. Paypal and address and its yours. hows 25 bucks sound?


PM sent yesterday, CripK.:thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> My BR has white Outlaws. :skep:
> 
> Wait, speaking of Transition go to their website and check out there Revolution wheels. They are just a tad more expensive than the Outlaws, but otherwise fairly comparable, and they seem to have more color choices/combos than the Outlaws.


Thought about that too, but if they aren't any better than the Azonics...then I'd rather save $50 and put that toward a fork. If I had the money "in hand" instead of having to save a bit more, I'd also consider the Deetraks at wheelworld for $250 with the mp3.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Thought about that too, but if they aren't any better than the Azonics...then I'd rather save $50 and put that toward a fork. If I had the money "in hand" instead of having to save a bit more, I'd also consider the Deetraks at wheelworld for $250 with the mp3.


The reason I suggested the Revos is because they had more color options. 
Oh, Beyond Bikes have the Halo Combat 36 spokes for about $130 a piece.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

chelboed said:


> I had Juicy 5's, Codes, and I'm running Elixir's on the Komodo. I've been impressed with Avid brakes. Sometimes noisy, but perform very well.
> 
> What did you get instead of the Halo's?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22968

Got front and rear in 24 from chain reaction, they have red hubs, pretty sick, and I have had NO problems from them, they are strong as everything, I have nailed some curbs and such with the rear and it doesnt need a truing or have any flat spots, I would recommend these to anyone on a budget. Shipping is expensive to the US but they are worth it. I wonder why more people dont run DMR stuff, but I guess they are a european brand.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Update:
I've really gotten some insanely good deals here guys...

Frame - RM Flow DJ with free KORE 6061 seatpost ($130 total)









Fork - RS PIKE 351 coil U-Turn / MoControl ($220)









Wheelset - Transition bikes Revolution 36 ($128...no freakin' joke...TBC closeout)









Crankset - Shimano m800 Saint with Diabolus cups($36 total...got a refund woohoo!)









Stem - Tioga Cube DH 286 OS with free Tioga DH bars ($14.90)









Now I need
-headset (I need a low stack b/c of the steerer tube/stem combo...CB Sage)
-pedals (Prob. DMR v8's)
-rear cog (a 12t SS...Surly maybe? Something thick and not stamped)
-chainring (prob go with a steel 26t granny)
-chain (love to find a gold 1/8")
-at least a rear brake...maybe front as well, dunno (Elixir/Juicy/BB7,5/stroker)
-grips (Odi Lock-on)


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

chelboed said:


> Now I need
> -headset (I need a low stack b/c of the steerer tube/stem combo...CB Sage)
> -pedals (Prob. DMR v8's)
> -rear cog (a 12t SS...Surly maybe? Something thick and not stamped)
> ...


Meh, I've had my CB Opium for 3 months now doing some pretty nice DJ Trail and a lot of street / park riding and haven't had an issue. I also live in lower Michigan and haven't seen any corrosion. I was looking at the Sage but got a nice deal on the Opium so I stuck with that.

Pedals, again there are so many choices. Right now I'm running Crank Bros 50/50 XX. I like them for how much I spent on them ($30) but if I were to pay full price I wouldn't be happy at all. Before the 50s I had Sun Ringle pedals that I had for over 10 years and I still love them.

I ride with a Surly Cog and Spacer kit and I love it. When it comes to anything that deals with Single Speed Surly is the way to go.

For brakes, just end the debate and get the BB7's. Way cheaper, easy set up, quick adjustments and extremely easier to tune than Hydros by yourself.

Everything else you need is pretty generic and I don't feel I need to voice an opinion.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like you got some good stuff there chel. Very good to see you found some Revos for a ridiculously low price. What color did you get?
I love RM bikes, but keep an eye out on the HT on that Flow. My friend broke his frame at the HT, and my other friend cracked his at the bottom where the HT meets the DT.
But bear in mind these breaks were after the frames were a few years old and had been put through their paces.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Thx for the quick response...

I've been sorta skeptical on the CB's. My dang Iodine C surface rusted just sitting in humid weather. Not even getting it wet. I sprayed it with some rust inhibitor/sealer and it's fine. I'm gonna try to get a Sage or Opium Stainless, but for the price...I could just do the same thing to the "C" version.

Re drivetrain: Surly it is then.

I've never really had any "setup" issues with Hydraulic brakes, so I don't plan on shying away from them if I see a killa deal. It would be nice just to get some BB7's though. I alreay have some spare Kool Stop pads for those and Juicy's.


xDetroitMetalx said:


> Meh, I've had my CB Opium for 3 months now doing some pretty nice DJ Trail and a lot of street / park riding and haven't had an issue. I also live in lower Michigan and haven't seen any corrosion. I was looking at the Sage but got a nice deal on the Opium so I stuck with that.
> 
> Pedals, again there are so many choices. Right now I'm running Crank Bros 50/50 XX. I like them for how much I spent on them ($30) but if I were to pay full price I wouldn't be happy at all. Before the 50s I had Sun Ringle pedals that I had for over 10 years and I still love them.
> 
> ...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> Looks like you got some good stuff there chel. Very good to see you found some Revos for a ridiculously low price. What color did you get?
> I love RM bikes, but keep an eye out on the HT on that Flow. My friend broke his frame at the HT, and my other friend cracked his at the bottom where the HT meets the DT.
> But bear in mind these breaks were after the frames were a few years old and had been put through their paces.


I got the Black-on-black wheelset. TBC is still selling them at that price on their sale page. I guess since I got a black PIKe, bars, stem, post, crankset...black wheelset would be alright.

I don't suppose I'll be quite as gnarcore as your buds, but who knows. I'll def. keep an eye on the HT.

Since I've got a support deal with Kenda, I'm gonna get some K-Rads ordered. I'm torn between 2.5 and 2.3". I won't be DJ'ing as much as street/stairs/gaps...stuff like that. I'm leaning toward the .5's b/c of the extra cushion from the casing.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Meh, I've had my CB Opium for 3 months now doing some pretty nice DJ Trail and a lot of street / park riding and haven't had an issue. I also live in lower Michigan and haven't seen any corrosion. I was looking at the Sage but got a nice deal on the Opium so I stuck with that.


You can't tell everyone you got a deal on an otherwise $1000 set of wheels and not tell us where you got them from. FAIL



> Pedals, again there are so many choices. Right now I'm running Crank Bros 50/50 XX. I like them for how much I spent on them ($30) but if I were to pay full price I wouldn't be happy at all. Before the 50s I had Sun Ringle pedals that I had for over 10 years and I still love them.


I'd love to recommend Dark Cycles Arachnid pedals, but they think of their pedals much like Honda thinks of their cars: overprices the **** out of them. They run about $140 a pair. That's a great price, as long as they come with a coupon for a free massage at your local Happy Ending Massage Parlor. . 
They are otherwise dope ass pedals.











> I ride with a Surly Cog and Spacer kit and I love it. When it comes to anything that deals with Single Speed Surly is the way to go.


I thought about that but just couldn't bring myself to do it. I like more than one gear on my bike much just like I like more than one gear in the transmission of my car...same principle.



> For brakes, just end the debate and get the BB7's. Way cheaper, easy set up, quick adjustments and extremely easier to tune than Hydros by yourself.


I second this. From the time I opened the box that came in the mail, until I was on my bike doing the break in procedure, about 30 minutes had passed. You can't beat the BB7s for ease of installation combined with stopping power. A BB7 caliper and 203 mm rotor on the front of my 40 lb Bottlerocket will still raise the back end up if I apply enough pressure.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

transitionbikes.com

Go to their "store".

1/2 way down the page is the revo36's for $128. Shipping was only $14


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> You can't tell everyone you got a deal on an otherwise $1000 set of wheels and not tell us where you got them from. FAIL


They were talking headsets, not wheels


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

clewttu said:


> They were talking headsets, not wheels


D'OHHHH!!! :madman: I feel stupid now, BUTTT...in my defense, CB makes both an Opium and Sage wheelset and we were talking about wheelsets as well. :lol:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Ahhhhcrap...I'm back on track now too...hahaha.

I wondered who'da'heck was selling the Revo36's for a grand


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


>


Yeah man...I love those pedals. I can't justify though. Even though the build is turning slightly boutique...it's still a budget build.

If I can find some for $20-$30...I'll def. pull the trigger though.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Ahhhhcrap...I'm back on track now too...hahaha.
> 
> I wondered who'da'heck was selling the Revo36's for a grand


No no. I was talking about these pieces of work...
http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_tech_sage.php

Unfortunately they only come in 150mm hub spacing.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> No no. I was talking about these pieces of work...
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_tech_sage.php
> 
> Unfortunately they only come in 150mm hub spacing.


I know they're thick, but I don't trust so few spokes.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> D'OHHHH!!! :madman: I feel stupid now, BUTTT...in my defense, CB makes both an Opium and Sage wheelset and we were talking about wheelsets as well. :lol:


Yea...

FAIL!

How's that feel?


----------



## CripKnievel (Aug 24, 2009)

What crank arms are those?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Yea...
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> How's that feel?


Not really that bad, because like I said, CB has Opium and Sage wheelsets as well.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> Not really that bad, because like I said, CB has Opium and Sage wheelsets as well.


Well you made me cry, a-hole.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## nnamssorxela (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good. My brother has the exact same frame. Haven't had time to ride it much, but so far I like it.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, cool rotation pic. I think it goes too fast though, make me dizzy!

I forgot to back up the BB7s. If this is a budget build why would you NOT buy the BB7s for a fraction of the cost of any Hydro set up? Also purchase an Odyssey Linear cable with them. I had a rider feel mine yesterday and the first thing he said was,"Those feel better than my Hydros!"


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet!

_I have shipped the following item to you. You should be receiving it shortly.
Item title: Crank Brothers Sage SL Freeride Direct Set Headset_


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

chelboed said:


>


Where did you get those invisible tires? Those look cool. How well do they grip? I assume you're running tubeless?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

LOL, I'm tubeless now, but when I get my Kenda order in...I'll order some fatty DH tubes. As it sets, the tires work about as well as the brakes and drivetrain.


----------



## hondaxpower (Oct 21, 2009)

looks sweet can't wait till its all done!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Sage came in today:

















Thought I wouldn't like the green , but I do.









Crown race setter:









































(the white "scarring" looking stuff is actually just PVC shavings from smacking the top of the pipe)


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Installation tool and end results:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I was worried about the stack height even though it worked out on paper...I still had room for a 2mm spacer:









Gettin' there...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

So...the plan:
Fatty K-Rad's









Surly 14t









DH/SS 32t ring









Some sort of SS chain









DMR v8's or a good equivalent of the same $$$









ODI Lock-on's









And at least one brake


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's some daytime pic's. Other's were last night. I'm just messing with my wife's new camera, so I go a little pic-happy. Bear with me.

Long-legged side shot:








Slammed:








Long legged angle:








Slammed:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

That bike is gonna be ridiculously sweet for a budget build. Nice work!


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same exact Peaty grips you pictured and I love them. Also, BUY BB7s OR I WILL STAB YOU!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:



> That bike is gonna be ridiculously sweet for a budget build. Nice work!


Thanks man, I think it's pretty "supernatural" or something...the deals I've gotten. For instance...I was looking for a wheelset around $150-$250. Thought I would have to get the Outlaws, but wait till next spring. I also looked at some Saint/Rhyno Lite's. Almost pulled the trigger on those until Doug Minor tipped me off about the Revo36's for $128. Crap like that has just happened like crazy. I think the best deal was the Saint crankset that I ended up with only $36 invested.



xDetroitMetalx said:


> I have the same exact Peaty grips you pictured and I love them.


Yeah, me too. I have a set on my Komodo and really dig 'em. I was running Odi Yeti's until I saw those and flipped.



xDetroitMetalx said:


> Also, BUY BB7s OR I WILL STAB YOU!


I'm still not sure, man. I've been a 'core hydro luv'r for 4 years now. I love 'em. I dont' think they're more difficult to maintain or set up than a cable actuated disc. Quite the opposite, really. The BB7's are super-easy to set up, but require a tad more fidgeting over the life of the pad to keep at the same level as say an Elixir. Both are fantastic and would work just fine for me. I've been watching BB7's on the 'bay for a while now, but none have gone for an indecent price yet, so I've held my ground. Passed up a couple of Juicy'3's that I prob. shoulda bid on, but they were just in that "not-quite-stellar" price range like say my frame, fork, bars/stem, and wheelset.

I'll be excited about Juicy's, Elixir's, BB's, or anything at a similar performance level. Killah brakes aren't quite so necessary on this build b/c it's gonna be more of an Urban tool versus an FR/Trail ride. Price will dictate what I get.


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah trust me Ed I hate you for the deals youve scored. My luck my build will take 2 years just to find deals like I did on my brand new KHS DJ 200 frame. Of course I never expected to build a bike but couldnt pass up the $20 frame.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a Surly 16t rear cog for 7bucks...I was gonna go 32/15, but for that price...2:1 will be okay. If I find out later that I'm spinning out too much, I won't be out much$$$


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You're better off with a BB7 than a low quality hydro like the Juicy 3.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Updates:

Was gonna get DMR V8's, but I scored these for $7.50.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Updates:


Can't see the pictures. Try a host like photobucket or flickr.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Update...

BBDB showed up...old skool G1 style!:lol: It's not even labeled BB7, this must be a year one release. It's a good brake, good power...but man I forgot how "compressiony" they feel compared to a good hydraulic. Sorta feels like an un-bled hydro. Not excessive or anything, but sure is a step down from hydraulic. And to think I almost got rid of the G3 rotors I had layin' around.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Those pedals are crazy looking!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Alrighty fella's...I'm in a pickle. The wheelset ain't workin' out. I can't keep the rear wheel straight in the slotted dropouts. I've tried tugs, HillBilly TA (AllThread instead of a skewer) This version Revo is not convertible.

It's all brake. When I drop / do stairs, the wheel is fine...it's just braking forces.

So anyhoo...I'm selling the TBC Revo36's and getting a bolt on / solid axle setup.


Any other ideas would be welcome.


----------

